# RIKON 10-351, 14" Professional Bandsaw



## rad457

Good to hear you like the saw, looked at this one when it was on sale at Amazon, I have the 10-305 and very impressed with it. I end up getting a 17" General and very happy so far!


----------



## dyfhid

I have had the older 10-325 (from when it was green) for nearly ten years now and it has been fantastic. I could only imagine how much better yours is twice the power and the brake - I'd love one of those seems those cast iron wheels spin forever when you shut it off!

Great review! I agree, too, on the blade size. Mine's 111" and a lot of people look at you like you have two heads when you ask for one of those. Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## AHuxley

Glad you are enjoying the saw.

On the blade length issue, the rule of thumb is if you are buying pre-packaged blades you are paying too much. You are very likely to have an industrial supply near you that will weld blades to length and there are plenty of great suppliers online that provide high quality blades in any length you need. Spectrum Supply and Woodcraft Bands are two suppliers that sell Lenox blades.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks for the good review!


----------



## runswithscissors

Grizzly has 124" Timberwolf blades.


----------



## Dreek

John, can you share any info on how well dust collection works with your new machine? (if you're hooking it up, that is.)


----------



## stefang

Sounds like a great machine. I have an 18" Woodfast (Chinese, cheap) with 2 hp and after replacing my 1/2hp Delta with it I can really appreciate the vast rewash improvement that extra horsepower provides. A 3hp machine like yours must be a dream and the foot brake is also a great addition.


----------



## jhlittle1880

Jeff, The 10-351 has 2, 4" dust ports. One just below the table and one at the bottom of the lower wheel compartment. I connected a 4' hose from my 2hp cyclone to the port bellow the table with a wye connected to the bottom port. I didn't have any extra 4" hose so the bottom connection is a 2½" hose. The dust collection is fairly good for a bandsaw. Like most bandsaws there is a 3 or 4 inch space between the under side of the table and the lower cabinet where the dust port is located so some dust escapes there. I was surprised at how well the lower port works even with the smaller hose. I am probably going to leave the 2½" hose as is. A shroud between the table and the cabinet could solve the leakage but it would create a problem in blade changes and guide adjustment. I think it would be more trouble than it is worth. The vacuum is strong enough that you can feel it near the blade above the table. Rikon included an isolation area in the cabinet that the blade passes through on the back side of the upper dust port that helps feed the dust into the port. It is not perfect but way better than the single 2" port on my old Jet.


----------



## BigBrownLog

Good review and thank you. However, what are the differences between this one and the 10-352 other than 13" and no emergency-stop foot pedal? The 352 is more in my budget but is it capable of doing the same tasks. I will most likely want to use it for resaw at some point.


----------



## jhlittle1880

I think you are referring to the 10-325 and the major difference is the motor. The 10-351 has a 3 hp motor that requires 220 v and the 10-325 is 1 ½ hp and runs on 110V. The 10-351 is designed for heavy resawing while the 10-325 is designed for lighter duty resawing.


----------



## SteveMI

I have not looked lately, but the "electrical interlock on the tension release that keeps the saw from being started without the blade being tensioned" feature is a real interest. Foot brake is also something I haven't seen.

A friend just bought an older Rikon 14" with built in riser, but the dust exit at the bottom is blocked partially by a plate. Was told they had to do that because somebody stuck their fingers in the exit while it was running and touched the bottom wheel. Did they do something different on yours?
Steve.


----------



## timbertailor

Thanks for taking time to post your thoughts on your new band saw. It is appreciated.

Enjoy!


----------



## WillTheEngineer

> The blade slot in the table is in front which I found a little unusual, but it is excellent for changing blades. Rikon placed a reinforcing steel bar underneath the table with wing nuts for easy removal to keep the table aligned on either side of the blade slot. I like it better than the single nut and bolt on my old saw and so far I have not
> 
> The bearing guides are good. I like the adjustment knobs much better that the Carter bearing guides I had on my old saw. They are much easier to use. There is some play in them until they are tightened down so you may have to tinker with them a little in adjusting.


Mr Little, how is the blade changing and any issues with the fence?

I'm looking at this Rikon, Jet 14SF,mans Grizzly 513b (17").


----------



## jhlittle1880

The brackets supporting the fence rail are both to the left of the blade slot so blade comes straight out and and around the rail to the right. It is actually easier to change the blades than the units with the table slot that goes out through the right side of the table. You don't have to twist the blade 90 degrees to get it to slide through the slot.


----------



## MichiganJim

> Glad you are enjoying the saw.
> 
> On the blade length issue, the rule of thumb is if you are buying pre-packaged blades you are paying too much. You are very likely to have an industrial supply near you that will weld blades to length and there are plenty of great suppliers online that provide high quality blades in any length you need. Spectrum Supply and Woodcraft Bands are two suppliers that sell Lenox blades.
> 
> - AHuxley


This is good to know


----------



## Goliath13

I ordered my 10-353 today I'm hoping to be happy with it lots of reswawing to do.


----------



## Goliath13

Rideoutrools.com


----------



## Goliath13

Tools


----------

